# Splitboard softboots



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

While I like some salomon boots, the slab had too much going on. Burton tourist, deeluxe xv/xplore and k2 aspect work fine, aspects footprint is huge. The tm2 xlt is in a range of stiffer boots with rubber soles that work well for splitboarding, but nothing special going on. Being able to lock the lower part of the lacing, having some rubber in the sole, and a toecap that can withstand abuse is nice. K2 tt is worth checking out too, might be the best allround option.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I really like my XLT's


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

And like, I used 32 Lights for years..


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Fitwell all other splitboard boots will fall apart after 100 days.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

francium said:


> Fitwell all other splitboard boots will fall apart after 100 days.


After a quick google search I found only one site that has them online, and they are selling them for $635. I could buy two of the other boots and get 200 days of snowboarding and still pay less. I'm sure they are great boots but that price is a little excessive. Unless you know of a shop that has them cheaper? I will probably only get about 20 days of splitboarding a season. I'll still spend the majority of time on a solid board.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

campbellt3 said:


> I really like my XLT's


How are they touring? Can you loosen the top and still keep the lower part tight while going uphill? Have you tried other splitboard boots that you can compare them to?


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

They are built super tough, have good rubber souls, and are nice and stiff. That said, yes, you can loosen the top of the laces and loosen the top strap to get a softer feel when walking or skinning.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

GregT943 said:


> After a quick google search I found only one site that has them online, and they are selling them for $635. I could buy two of the other boots and get 200 days of snowboarding and still pay less. I'm sure they are great boots but that price is a little excessive. Unless you know of a shop that has them cheaper? I will probably only get about 20 days of splitboarding a season. I'll still spend the majority of time on a solid board.


I know people with 300 days on fitwells im 50 or so days in on mine and they're still like new, they're one of the few boots that don't turn to mush and they provide decent support when traversing. Plus they're crampon compatible.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

francium said:


> I know people with 300 days on fitwells im 50 or so days in on mine and they're still like new, they're one of the few boots that don't turn to mush and they provide decent support when traversing. Plus they're crampon compatible.


I'm sure they are amazing. I'm just not willing to spend that on boots yet. Maybe in a few seasons if I end up spending more time on my splitboard I'll get a pair, or if I happen to find a pair discounted.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I own 32 XLTs and am probably going to ditch them. They're very heavy and ABSURDLY bulky (both girth and front-to-back length). The power strap that comes with them is absolute garbage and 32s liners are a bit of a joke. They ride reasonably well once I'm strapped in and the shells are holding up well, but overall I've had a pretty meh overall experience with them.

I picked up a pair of K2 Aspects this offseason that I am hoping to use to replace toe XLTs (depends on my first few tours in them). They're heavy, but not quite as heavy as the 32s. They're about similarly long front-to-back, but significantly more compact in overall girth. If they fit me well (hard to say until I put them to snow), I will keep them and ditch the 32s.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I will have to look into the K2's as well. Has anyone used the Burton Tourist, or are they just too soft? I have some Burton Imperials for my solid board setup currently and I like them, but after two seasons (about 80 days) they seem to be in need of replacing, so I don't know how well their split boot would hold up.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I like my XLT's. Very comfortable, last a long time, no problems and you can usually pick them up on sale. They're not light but I don't notice when riding. The power strap works for me and I never need to tighten the laces.


----------

